# SUPER DELTA BETTA PICS UPDATED



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

its beuty is like 100 times mroe than what the pictures show. I wish its tail was more open though









the manager said to me it was the bets one thye had, good thing i brought a freind along she picked it out.
im cleaning its tank so its in a bowl
View attachment 120460

View attachment 120461

View attachment 120462

View attachment 120463

View attachment 120464


any idea on what kind he is?

i hope its this one cause it looks exactly alike


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

not very clear, but from what i can see it looks like a pretty awsome betta!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks alot

im so illiterate when it comes to cameras all i know is zooming and clicking the button.

its a Cannon Power Shot A70 3.2 mega pixels


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rocker said:


> thanks alot
> 
> im so illiterate when it comes to cameras all i know is zooming and clicking the button.
> 
> its a Cannon Power Shot A70 3.2 mega pixels


Dont use the zoom-just get closer-you are losing clearity with every zoom!!!!!







Hope that makes sense!!!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Jeeze bro, with that camera you should be able to take some hella awsome pics!

Turn off flash (looks like you have), do not zoom, and turn on close-up mode, and focus via your hands from there. I'm sure there is a better way, but thats just how I have always done it.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Jeeze bro, with that camera you should be able to take some hella awsome pics!
> 
> Turn off flash (looks like you have), do not zoom, and turn on close-up mode, and focus via your hands from there. I'm sure there is a better way, but thats just how I have always done it.


ha i always thought my camera sucked ass.

close-up mode...? lol


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

rocker said:


> Jeeze bro, with that camera you should be able to take some hella awsome pics!
> 
> Turn off flash (looks like you have), do not zoom, and turn on close-up mode, and focus via your hands from there. I'm sure there is a better way, but thats just how I have always done it.


ha i always thought my camera sucked ass.

close-up mode...? lol
[/quote]
yeah, its probably a little button with a flower on it, i think, thats what it is with mine


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ah found it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rocker said:


> ah found it


Kewl-so where is the new pics Rocker :rasp:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lmao ya right im tired


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

royal blue dualband butterfly... looks like he's developing a nice mask too, and he's either a delta or super delta. VERY little wash, i'm impressed! Plus his BF pattern is exceptionally even for a LFS pickup. i would suggest putting a mirror up to his tank and letting him flare at it so you can get better pics of his caudal in full spread. doing this 15 min each day will help with the overall spread.

he looks quite young... less than 5 mo. i'd say, he's got a LOT of growing to do!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

yay!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rocker said:


> lmao ya right im tired


YOU SLACKER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LMAO tomorrow guess if im not tired 
:rasp:


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking betta fish


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

that betta looks badass. good luck!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

rocker said:


> Jeeze bro, with that camera you should be able to take some hella awsome pics!
> 
> Turn off flash (looks like you have), do not zoom, and turn on close-up mode, and focus via your hands from there. I'm sure there is a better way, but thats just how I have always done it.


ha i always thought my camera sucked ass.

close-up mode...? lol
[/quote]

Dude, you have the same camera as me, except mine is 2.5 megapixels, and I can take quite nice photos, nothing specacular, but nice still, you should be able to take great photos with that one.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Never knew u took such bad pics, bro,







Still very nice betta.....From what I can see.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lmao good one frenchy








pics to come tomorrow


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im definetly impressed............that you found that at a local LFS looking that good showing that great colour.

I think this has to be a one and a million chance.

Why do Betas have to be the most abused and poorly taken care of fish at Local fish stores.

Dayam you have a nice betta.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Maybe try to invest in a better camera, but the colors look nice still. Hard to see much detail.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

where are those new pics at?! very very awesome betta


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Dude that is really nice!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks cant seem to find the memory card for the camera lol


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rocker said:


> thanks cant seem to find the memory card for the camera lol


well go and search! i demand better pictures, especially flaring pictures so i can ID what his tail spread is.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

tehee found my card a couple days ago, then got lazy XD

hope u like and thnaks for the tips, i put a mirror infront of him and he flared out well.

enjoy the new pics of bruce leroy

View attachment 122442


View attachment 122443


View attachment 122444


View attachment 122445


View attachment 122446











verdict on his tail spread?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

he is borderline between delta and super delta - should go super as he ages. he has rounded edges so if you were going to mate him, i'd find a solid royal blue female with a good black mask, HM or OHM spread, with very distinct sharp D edges to her caudal, with minimum of 8 ray splitting.

he is an 8 ray spit himself, and very nice even splitting! his color is a little patchy, it looks like there may be some marbling at play there, and it will change over time. i've got to say the lack of red wash is G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!! really really clean fish, nice body shape, distinct mask, nice opacity.

I'd definately go shopping for a girlfriend for him.

this little girl is quite nice. her body shape is a bit weird but your males is nice. there would most likely be quite a bit of culling... she is a ROSE TAIL and seems to have 16+ ray splitting: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1160568606

this ad sounds good - the fish picture is an example from the spawn, they list black mask royal blues as being available as well: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1160532309

.... this isn't a female but GODDAMN this is my dream betta fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...&1160631315


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks!

what do u mean by splitting?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rocker said:


> thanks!
> 
> what do u mean by splitting?


ray splitting.. at the peduncle of the caudal (the base of the tail) there are little thin sticky things that split out several times until they reach the tip of the caudal - they are known as rays. depending on how many times they SPLIT, the better the caudal stability on the fish is and the more impressive. yours has 8 ray branch splitting, meaning 1 at the base split into 8 different rays at the tip.

here, theres a diagram at the bottom of my betta care page explaining it: 
http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/betterbettacare/


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ah this thingy right?

View attachment 122487


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

rocker said:


> ah this thingy right?
> 
> View attachment 122487


exactly! you go from where it starts at the base of the tail, and taking one individual ray, follow it up and count the individual splits at the end. your fish goes into the TERTIARY section of rays, meaning it splits 3 times from the base ray

for anyone too lazy to go to the website, here is a basic breakdown of betta ray splitting:
View attachment 122522


taylor for clarification here is the ray splitting on YOUR fish


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

bump

tehee

>=)


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That fish looks amazing Carlo. I would do anything to see a beauty like that around here.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

rocker said:


> its beuty is like 100 times mroe than what the pictures show. I wish its tail was more open though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to zoom in so much with the camera man, back it out a bit and see how it turns out. Its a very common mistake. If you dont want all the stuff surround the image, use photoshop or heck even MS Paint to cut it out... or just send it to someone or dont care cause it dosnt matter as long as you got a good picture.









Oh and I seen one of these guys at the LFS for $8 which was high for a beta of the quality they had (most where like 3-4 run of the mill stuff) but I was so tempted to get him....


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol those are the old pics =p


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Where are the new ones without blur and distorted detail?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hey could you get new pics by any chance? its been long enough that we can compare them to the last set to see if your fish has a marble gene.


----------

